# 42 Inch 3D LED TV models in Market



## sings071978 (Jan 4, 2013)

All,
Can you suggest me some good models 40 Inch 3D LED TV and the brands I'm looking at is Sony, LG & Samsung. Budget is less than a lac and I expect the models with good spec and support all formats.


----------



## Minion (Jan 6, 2013)

^get Sony 40HX850 
or
Philips 42PFL7977/V7


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Jan 7, 2013)

I would like to make two suggestions: either the 42LM7600 or the 42LM6410.  The 42LM7600 is an excellent TV.  For a review on the LM7600, here's a link to a review by CNET: Overview - The LG LM7600 series' beauty isn't skin-deep [pictures] - CNET Reviews.  I also suggested the 42LM6410 because while it is not on the same tier as the LM7600, it is still an excellent TV, and you will save a lot of money.  With the extra money, I would highly suggest getting a decent home theater system or a 3D Blu-ray player.

However, another alternative would be to wait a couple of months until the 2013 line-up of TVs come around.  This way, you'll be able to get the absolute latest and greatest.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## shaurya.malik88 (Jan 7, 2013)

Well, You should have mentioned the budget you have with you so that we can guide you in a more better way.Sony have  the best PQ among the brands you have mentioned.  As far as the 3D tech is concerned, passive tech has edge over active tech in term of flicker and crosstalk. Though the active sets have been said to be improve a lit but still some drawbacks are still there. The models suggested by minion and WR sherlock are worth the price and you should take a demo of them before you get one.


----------



## sumit_anand (Jan 7, 2013)

Sony Hx850 is a great model to go for..The do have the best picture quality and they are well under your budget as well..


----------



## Lalit Kishore (Jan 8, 2013)

I second what Minion said, 40" HX850 would be great as far as PQ is concerned. But I don't think it supports too many formats. Samsung 40ES6800R and LG 42LM7600 are also decent options with all the bells and whistles you're looking for..


----------



## Abhinav Tripathi (Jan 8, 2013)

Does the LM7600 come only in 42 inch? And if does not; do the same model with different screen sizes have the same features? As for Sony you can check out KLV-42EX410 and for Samsung UA46ES6200R may fit your budget. While Sony boasts of deeper black and good picture quality, Samsung scores on design in my opinion.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Jan 8, 2013)

Abhinav Tripathi said:


> Does the LM7600 come only in 42 inch? And if does not; do the same model with different screen sizes have the same features? As for Sony you can check out KLV-42EX410 and for Samsung UA46ES6200R may fit your budget. While Sony boasts of deeper black and good picture quality, Samsung scores on design in my opinion.



The LM7600 comes in 42, 47, and 55 inches!  Regardless of which size you get, they will all have the exact same features.  And this goes for every model, in fact.  Different sizes of the same model will (almost) always have the same features.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## sumit_anand (Jan 9, 2013)

Abhinav Tripathi said:


> Does the LM7600 come only in 42 inch? And if does not; do the same model with different screen sizes have the same features? As for Sony you can check out KLV-42EX410 and for Samsung UA46ES6200R may fit your budget. While Sony boasts of deeper black and good picture quality, Samsung scores on design in my opinion.



Yes the 42" size for LM7600 is available in India. You check about the model here Experience the Smartest 3D TV LG 42LM7600 Cinema 3D Smart TV, LED LCD TV - Full HD 1080p Cinema 3D Smart TV - LG Electronics IN. As sherlock said that regardless of the screen size changes there won't  be any changes in the features as well. The Sony models have some drawbacks in terms of the formats they support so depending on your usage it may or may not be a good choice...


----------



## Kirtu Jindal (Jan 9, 2013)

LGWRSherlock said:


> I would like to make two suggestions: either the 42LM7600 or the 42LM6410.  The 42LM7600 is an excellent TV.  For a review on the LM7600, here's a link to a review by CNET: Overview - The LG LM7600 series' beauty isn't skin-deep [pictures] - CNET Reviews.  I also suggested the 42LM6410 because while it is not on the same tier as the LM7600, it is still an excellent TV, and you will save a lot of money.  With the extra money, I would highly suggest getting a decent home theater system or a 3D Blu-ray player.
> 
> However, another alternative would be to wait a couple of months until the 2013 line-up of TVs come around.  This way, you'll be able to get the absolute latest and greatest.
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



This is interesting - why did you mention LM6410 and not LM6400 - both seem to have similar features and similar prices?


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Jan 9, 2013)

Kirtu Jindal said:


> This is interesting - why did you mention LM6410 and not LM6400 - both seem to have similar features and similar prices?



In the end both the LM6400 and LM6410 are the same.  Normally, the LM6400 is a slight bit cheaper than the LM6410 because it doesn't have built-in WiFi; however, on many sites (such as Flipkart), the LM6410 is actually listed as cheaper than the LM6400 despite the LM6410 having slightly better value (since you don't have to purchase a separate WiFi dongle).  Due to this, I tend to suggest the LM6410 much more often than the LM6400.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 10, 2013)

Sony HX850 is really a very good TV set to own.
Apart from that do have a look at LG TV sets too.


----------

